# More Pics Please....



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

This is the last decent buck I killed and its been 3 years ago now....
My how time flies....
I hope this is another good year for my family and I.
Keep the pics coming gang, they're nice to look at...
Pretty good deer for Rocksprings area....


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats a dang good buck!--I like the Stickers!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Real nice buck!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Nice Bucks!*

Man those are some nice deer! I have never shot anything with size. My oldest son wants to go so I may start again soon...


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Three years since you got that nice buck? I hope you have a good year this year. Good luck to you.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a lot more pictures of deer I did not shoot (many that outscore the few I shot) than ones I did. Here's one I killed a number of years ago for no real good reason...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

pic's of friends Bucks at our Mexico Ranch. and a cool morning in Mexico Feeder shot!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome guys, keep'um coming...
I gotta go rub the tree out back now....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

asolde said:


> Three years since you got that nice buck? I hope you have a good year this year. Good luck to you.


I think it was 04 when I got him.
maybe 05 but I think 04...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Some from last year in Mexico.

Johnny's 1st cull buck.










Not a buck but Javi Slayin'










Bud's Mexico Buck Cull.


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

*Last year......*

Thanksgiving Day '06.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Capt joe, that deer is huge! Where was he killed?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are a few from Junction.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Refugio County 3 yrs ago*

Been awhile.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Capt joe, that deer is huge! Where was he killed?


Yes, and I'm curious that he was in velvet at Thanksgiving. Giant and unique.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*one of mine*

This was a hard hunt, I was by myself in the caprock canyons. Light snow, rough terrain, hard tracking. He's a broken up old buck but I love him. He was a hoss body wise, I'll tell you that!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

This is my largest whitetail. Had him mounted with his nose turned up and mouth open.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*here are a few*

Mom and her buck 2005
Real cold hill country morning Dec 2005
Me and my Turkey Dec 2005
Dads Turkey's 2006


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a bruin Mike. I'd be real proud of him too.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

great PICS everyone, now when is that cold front coming dern it!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Some awesome pics Folks...thanks RF...

A few old ones....We both think this could be the best year ever..

Momma is FIRED up!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Yes, and I'm curious that he was in velvet at Thanksgiving. Giant and unique.


That looks like a Mule Deer, Am I right Capt.Joe?...Awesome


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Heres a couple of ones I'm proud of.
These were free ranging on a small hill country lease I use to have.
Every now and then someone would see some and they look good on the wall.
Both 30 inches....And yes I got'em quite a few years back.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Heres where it all started.....1980 
My first deer and just happened to be an 8 pnt buck.......I was proud.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's my families first whitetails. My wife hasn't taken a deer and don't suspect she ever will.

My Son's first-Alice, TX
My Daughters first-Del Rio,TX
My first- Sour Lake,TX


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hey BS dont say she'll never do it, my sisters 52 and took her first deer 3 yrs ago and its NOT because she didn't have the oppertunity my other sister got her first when she was 9 and shes 51 now and has taken many. My oldest sister is hooked now and there is NO way I would sit with her in a stand. BTW we have bigger deer in Sour Lake now but only to those who wait. WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Hey BS dont say she'll never do it, my sisters 52 and took her first deer 3 yrs ago and its NOT because she didn't have the oppertunity my other sister got her first when she was 9 and shes 51 now and has taken many. My oldest sister is hooked now and there is NO way I would sit with her in a stand. BTW we have bigger deer in Sour Lake now but only to those who wait. WW


I keep asking. She keeps saying no. Maybe someday. And I know there are bigger deer in Sourlake, saw a three ptr. one time(j/k). Do you actually think I was going to wait on my first deer? LOL. I've been hooked ever since. That was 16 years ago.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a few:
My girlfriend and her first buck from last year,
My buck from last year
A cull I shot two years ago


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

State Vet>>Thats a nice buck of your Gfs, looks kind of E Texas ish, love the color of the horns. I hear ya BS on the waiting thing, I wish I could find a pic of my first, they (4 does) came off the YO 46 years ago @ 25$ each, my my how things have changed. thanks for the pics WW


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes it's a Mule Deer I took in Amarillo.... It's called a Cactus Buck, it had been missing his family jewels for a while..... Never dropped it's antlers and stayed in velvet all year long.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics gang........I love the oldies.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

*Taken on the last day of the year last year*


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

WEST[IMG said:


> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z83/WESTTU/2004_0103Image0039.jpg[/IMG]


You're killin' me!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Where the heck is Flower Mound tx...nice buck


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

My buck '05
My buck '06
My brother's 06
My Grandpa's '06 all taken in Sonora


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

here is the '05 buck


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Flower Mound is in the Dallas Area....I have family in Alice and Oragne Grove Texas...so we hunt in south west Texas...

This was taken close to the bombing range out 624


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> State Vet>>Thats a nice buck of your Gfs, looks kind of E Texas ish, love the color of the horns.


She shot it off the Pierce Ranch near El Campo.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Red for a great thread....A few more....reposts

Kicker...Rattled in after Noon.

This is the one that turned a sweet grandmother into a Horn Huntin die hard Serial Killer








the first 45 mins opening day

Lioness with Her Cub...first Pistol Deer....a very good day!!

Double Burr 11pt.

My Favorite... an old 8pt that showed up the last 45 mins, the Last Day of season....Some very bad timing on his part... Never give up is one of her Mottos.









3rd place...Womens Divison

Wishing everyone the best Season ever!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awrsome pics everyone. This is getting my blood moving real good!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just an old buck, last day of the season the last year I hunted S. Texas.

Hey, at least he has a (very small) droptine...


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks like everyone's getting pumped!All we need now is a good cool front!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

baldhunter said:


> Looks like everyone's getting pumped!All we need now is a good cool front!


I heard rumor one is on its way:birthday2


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Come on cold front........................


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Cull bucks*

I have not shot a trophy in several years, so here is:
A management buck I shot in Dimmit Co, field dressed 170#
My wife's management buck, did not weigh, probably weighed more than mine.
Another shot of my wife's management buck.
One of the one's I'll be hunting this year. Picture taken Jan 4, 2007
BB


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

A 6 pointer I shot a few years ago in Ozona.
A nice buck that was seen on our lease in Jan. (2 years ago) and has not been seen since.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Richley Red, that 6'r is cool looking. You don't see em like that too often.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Hey Richley Red, that 6'r is cool looking. You don't see em like that too often.


We got pics of that deer's clone off of our cameras this weekend. I am going to see if I can get my bro to post them.


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

*another big 6*

Heres a big 6 I got off the camera this weekend. Ill post some more pics a little later. But this dude is the biggest 6 i've seen. I mean dang....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BigBuck, I have some video that my wife shot of a buck that looks EXACTLY like the tall basket buck in your last pic post. You would swear they were the same deer.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

*Here are mine.*​*first one was killed 12/99 and scored 161*​*second one was killed in 02 or 03 (I can't remember) and scored 150, with a 21 3/4" inside spread.*​*Last pic is them together above my TV.*​

























*The next picture is my PROUDEST one yet.*
*Her first harvest EVER...one shot .243 right behind the ear...dropped him like a bad habit.*









I figured what the heck I woould show everyone a couple of my snakes.
(This is only 2 of the many LARGE rattlers we have harvested...yes I do eat them.)








*Hope ya'll like em.*​


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Old pictures*

These are pictures of a hunt I went on with my older brother. He has since past. I will never forget the hunt. The first picture is my brother is handing me my antlers of a 4x4 bull elk I got. The second picture is my brother with his 4 point mule deer. The hunt took place in Crested Butte , Colarado many years ago.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> She shot it off the Pierce Ranch near El Campo.


Thats a heck of a buck for El Campo..


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

Haute, I have videod that buck for 3 years now, he is finally at least 5.5 years old. He will not score well, but I do not care, I love his rack. If I see him, he is going on the wall for sure. If you have a pic, post it up, I would love to see his twin!
BB


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Awrsome pics everyone. This is getting my blood moving real good!


You got that right........great pics and mov'in blood.
Going to the rifle range today just aint do'in it...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Thats a heck of a buck for El Campo..


Redfishr, that Pierce Ranch is one big ranch, thick as can be, and some really big uns on there for sure. My uncles farm butts up to this place. Hey they also have some dern big alligators on there too. Proabaly have cattle that they have not seen in years as well.

anyways


----------



## wfountain (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent deer. Great drop tines and stickers.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics, thanks everyone.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> Haute, I have videod that buck for 3 years now, he is finally at least 5.5 years old. He will not score well, but I do not care, I love his rack. If I see him, he is going on the wall for sure. If you have a pic, post it up, I would love to see his twin!
> BB


BB, if I ever figure out how to transfer my old Hi 8 tapes to digital, i'll post the video of him I have. It is on my list of things to do but its on the 3rd or 4th page :work:


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Great pics so far, keep em coming.

Here's a few in velvet from 2006. I haven't been able to photograph much this year (yet).


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

this buck was interested in the fighting wimmen


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is my buck I took last year. The first picture is kinda blurry but it shows the split brow tine pretty well. The second is my father's artistic interpretation of how we should pose.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Someone said they like the old ones. Mixed with some newer ones.

God, I miss you Daddy.

Me, a long time ago in a galaxy far far away.

El Indio Ghost that I'll hopefull have an encounter with this year.

The "Cedar Breaks Buck" Full story in http://www.maximumoutdoors.com/issues/COA201006.pdf


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

10 pt. my dad shot in Lampasas. early 90's


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*a 1st*

Here is my youngest son's first deer. We hunted for 3 days. Finally on the last evening this guy stepped out. I said, "OK, here comes a buck, get ready!" He heard at least part of that. He was ready all right but when he got sight of the deer he exclaimed, "He's got horns!" The rest is history.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my first blacktail buck. I had hunted with my Dad in California off and on for 17 years and it finally paid off with this guy. 
Scored 133 1/3! THe best part of it was that my Dad had spotted this buck at 275 yards and was by my side when I squeezed the trigger.

Like so many before me this is my first attempt at posting pics. Crossing fingers and hope it works!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice to see something native yet a little bit unique for a change. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a big blackie!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great Blacktail........


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

My Brother-in-law shot this buck with his bow in Ozona. I called it the flaming buck.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just for fun, some little guys playing around.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That buck looks part Fallow....But i've heard that fallow and wt cant cross.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

All these pics got me looking through my old albums and thinking about past hunts. All these are from a few years back...

1 My Son's first axis
2 My Dad and a Montana mule deer 
3 My Mom's best buck


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

capt_joe said:


> Yes it's a Mule Deer I took in Amarillo.... It's called a Cactus Buck, it had been missing his family jewels for a while..... Never dropped it's antlers and stayed in velvet all year long.....


This Mule deer was killed in late October, still in velvet. He had the same problem as capt joe's buck but without the cool antlers. I've seen one other muley with a similar problem except his horns had hardened but he had not rubbed them. He was shot in late Oct. and the velvet was hanging in tatters from his antlers.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Old picture*

This is the first elk I ever shot, he had a collar on him. When he first stepped out I thought he was someones pet (LOL). My oldest son is with me on that hunt and he was amazed. I turned the collar into the Colorado fish and game. Turns out the elk was a 5x5 2.5 yrs old and had migrated 80 miles from where he was collared.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

My niece sitting beside a nice buck a friend of mine killed a few years ago in Ozona.










She loves hunting and actually killed her first deer last year. I will try to find the pics and post them up.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That the kind of deer I want see out in Sonora this year.
With the rain, I just might.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> That the kind of deer I want see out in Sonora this year.
> With the rain, I just might.


You shouldn't have any problems. It will be an interesting hunting season for sure.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Capt Joe asked to see this deer.
Heres a pic of "ole big" Capt.Joe


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*The sky is falling*



asolde said:


> This is the first elk I ever shot, he had a collar on him. When he first stepped out I thought he was someones pet (LOL). My oldest son is with me on that hunt and he was amazed. I turned the collar into the Colorado fish and game. Turns out the elk was a 5x5 2.5 yrs old and had migrated 80 miles from where he was collared.


First off shooting a family pet with a collar? WTH I thought an ear tag was bad enough this thing was collared and visible from all angles

I bet there was a 9' fence behind him photo shopped out

a 5X5 2.5 yr old you should have let him walk and gave him 4-5 more years and he would have been a real trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry with all the Ear tag, pen discussion I couldn't resist Just jokin with ya great to see the older pics brings back memories of time in the field with my Dad!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thnks redfish.....


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Capt_Joe - How much did that hoss weigh???


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

*Son's 1st buck*

This is my son's first buck. He killed it 5 years ago in McMullen County


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I Might As Well Jump On-Board, Too*

Redfishr;

Some old ones:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I love the oldies CF....


----------

